# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Silkworm Shop

## JeffX

Anyone buy anything from them before?  I just picked up a couple of Bumblebee Toads and I'm looking to get some smaller food items for them.  I have 3 cups of 150 phoenix worms, 1 culture of fruit flies (D.Melanogaster), and 1 culture of rice beetles for 35 dollars without shipping.  It sounds good to me, but thought I'd find out if they have a good reputation before buying anything from them.

----------


## Kurt

Never hear of them before. Congratulations on the _stelzneri_. I am hoping to get some next weekend.

----------


## JeffX

> Never hear of them before. Congratulations on the _stelzneri_. I am hoping to get some next weekend.


Thank you.  They're certainly active little guys.

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

Back when I was actively keeping and breeding  Old World chameleons, I ordered from them a few times. Never had any issues. Stopped only as it was less money to buy live silkworms locally for me at the time.

----------


## JeffX

I'd much rather buy locally, but my choice in insects is fairly limited.  Waxworms, mealworms, crickets, and superworms is the only anyone has around here.  Well I can get nightcrawlers at Petco.

I ordered from them last night.  If everything works out then I'll post a positive feedback on them here.

----------


## JeffX

I got all of my feeders today.  Everything was packed really well, and I had very few deaths in my fruit flies.  I'd have to say I was very pleased with my transaction with them.

----------

